
How I used my own Gmail extension to negotiate a car purchase - ajaygoel
https://medium.com/@AjayGoel/how-i-used-a-gmail-mail-merge-extension-i-created-to-buy-a-brand-new-2016-lexus-under-invoice-cost-fed4dc529c92#.ljzwh5mub
======
tomcam
Fun article. Note that the author violated Illinois law to get his lease. I
live in the state of Washington, example and they do indeed catch things like
this!

~~~
ajaygoel
I didn't violate any laws. The car is titled to my wife's mother, who is a
resident of Wisconsin, and the car is kept and driven by my wife in Wisconsin.
I just happen to be paying the bill and am a resident of Chicago.

------
nunez
Cool extension. Glad you got the car you wanted!

